# Hotronix� Offers New Fusion� Sleeve/Leg Platen



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

*Hotronix® Offers New Fusion™ Sleeve/Leg Platen*

Quick-Change Heat Press Platen Makes Decorating Fast and Easy

The new Hotronix® Fusion™ Sleeve/Leg Platen is a quick-change heat press accessory that makes it easy to decorate shirt sleeves and pant legs. Specially designed to fit a variety of youth to adult-sized apparel, this 6- by 20-inch platen makes it possible to quickly load and decorate a garment. 

The Sleeve/Leg Platen comes with a Quick Slip Lower Platen Protector for additional ease of threading the garment onto the platen during heat application. The platen is compatible with all models of the Fusion™brand heat presses. 

For more information or to order, visit Optional Heat Press Shirt Platens. 
Hotronix®, a GroupeSTAHL Company, designs, engineers, and manufactures a full line of the world’s most innovative and technologically advanced heat press machines with the goal of exceeding customer expectations at a competitive cost. Made in the USA and engineered by experts who understand heat printing, Hotronix® heat presses are product safety certified. For more information, to locate a dealer, or make a dealer inquiry, call (800) 727-8520 or visit Hotronix.com.


----------

